# At 5 weeks



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

The chickens I had purchased seem to have gotten most if not all of their feathers....I swear I just heard one trying to crow as well.
But my so called Silkie Bantam are just as big if not bigger than my Leghorns! None seem to have that fine "hair" of a silkie either, only thing that says silkie would possibly be the 5 toes on 3/4 of 5 the chicks. I'm slightly disappointed.
I'm going to upload pix to photobucket in just a min.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm still trying to get a pic of them stand by the leghorns


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those don't look like silkies. Silkie chicks have poofy cheeks and feather legs and feather wings. I don't know what you have there. These are approximately 5 weeks.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

None of them look anything like those silkies you posted. I got them at TSC where they said they were silkies as that was on their box that they came in from the hatchery. But now I'm wondering what in the world they are! They have actual combs and not a walnut as well but a few do have 5 toes like a silkie. Could they be black star crossed with silkie?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll guess and say maybe they're Cochins.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't think they are Cochins,no feathered shanks/feet.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

What other breeds have black shanks and five toes?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe NM can identify them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'm not sure.
Are they all black?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dorkings?................


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes they're all black


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I found this post:



> The 5 toed breeds are silkies, houdans, sultans, Dorkings and faverolles.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

They look like crows to me...caw caw!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dorkings come in all colors. Dark grey is popular. It this ones black I would still think it looks like a Dorking.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll take a closer pic of what I believe is a rooster?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,they look like they have short legs so maybe Dorkings.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Waiting for pix to be uploaded. It's of what I think is our rooster as it was the one trying to crow


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a wing pic too but I dunno if that will help.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Black tongue?? Ayam Cemani?? They are rare and expensive so i doubt someone mixed them up.Trying to think of breeds that have black combs.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm not too sure about tongue color, I'll look the next time that evil one pecks me. I think it may be a roo too but not sure, thing is mean! Walk right up to you and peck you does the same with the other chicks. Gonna wait a bit more see if it is a roo and the other is a roo them if they're both roos the meanie is going.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Tongue is pinkish


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NDChickie said:


> I have a wing pic too but I dunno if that will help.


So far that pic looks like a hen. Or not old enough to display male characteristics.


----------

